# BSNL Broadband-  FUP Speed even after FUP?? help!!



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

I am using bsnl broadband(adsl) plan BBG ULD 795 (Upto 2  Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB). Once I got the full speed even after the FUP usage for a full month, then I changed the DNS and It was gone  

do anyone had similar experiences or knowledge to hack  the trick?? please help.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

Raghul said:


> I am using bsnl broadband(adsl) plan BBG ULD 795 (Upto 2  Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB). Once I got the full speed even after the FUP usage for a full month, then I changed the DNS and It was gone
> 
> do anyone had similar experiences or knowledge to hack  the trick?? please help.


For some it gives full speed if they can keep the modem turned on throughout the month and basically never disconnect from BSNL server. For others like me BSNL just forces the speed down as soon as FUP is reached, no trick works for me.


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> For some it gives full speed if they can keep the modem turned on throughout the month and basically never disconnect from BSNL server. For others like me BSNL just forces the speed down as soon as FUP is reached, no trick works for me.



I got the same speed even after restarting the modem.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

Must've been some issue at their end measuring bandwidth then. Just think of it as a lucky month


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Must've been some issue at their end measuring bandwidth then. Just think of it as a lucky month



yea!!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome to the club bro !!
I am having this issue( or rather feature ) since last month..
Last month i had downloaded around 52gb or so @ 2mbps without the fup kicking in. 
this month, its already around 22 gb.. still getting the 2mbps speed.
GO BSNL


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Welcome to the club bro !!
> I am having this issue( or rather feature ) since last month..
> Last month i had downloaded around 52gb or so @ 2mbps without the fup kicking in.
> this month, its already around 22 gb.. still getting the 2mbps speed.
> GO BSNL



that's great. do you use any specific DNS or change DNS frequently? can you post a screenshot of your modem config.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Raghul said:


> that's great. do you use any specific DNS or change DNS frequently? can you post a screenshot of your modem config.



i don't do anything..i mentioned this in the bsnl thread few days back...i have no idea why the speed is not being limited even after 8gb..& thankfully, the bill came yesterday..no extra charges


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

That happens to me every time there is a fault in the line or a repair is going on.


----------



## Raghul (Aug 15, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> i don't do anything..i mentioned this in the bsnl thread few days back...i have no idea why the speed is not being limited even after 8gb..& thankfully, the bill came yesterday..no extra charges





$hadow said:


> That happens to me every time there is a fault in the line or a repair is going on.



I got it again now I am gonna change my plan to 4mbps FUP plan ie, 4mbps unlimited @ 1k.


----------

